# Submit Your Gear To the User Gallery!



## Chris (Nov 1, 2004)

This has a few bugs, but it's a work in progress.

Click on User Gallery in the top forum menu, and you'll see a gallery of .. well, guitars!

To add your own, Click on User CP, edit Gallery, and you should be able to upload pics (6 total, try and keep them under 300k please) that will arrange up under your username in the User Gallery.

This is a hack for automotive forums (hence make, model, year,) and I'm working on editing it to work on our forums here. But for now, feel free to upload your pics and hopefully we can get a cool member gallery of our sevenstrings going here. 

Let me know if you have any problems with it.

- Chris


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, until I can strip the "year" field out, please just put in a colon :


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2004)

Also, if you try to upload a pic that's too big, there seems to be no error message, it just kicks you back and doesn't throw a thumbnail. 500k is the limit.


----------



## Goliath (Nov 1, 2004)

Now that is cool.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 1, 2004)

we can leave the year field in, it makes sense.


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2004)

Sort of. It only lets you have one year per gallery though, so if you upload 6 different guits, it's off. Small potatos though. Right now I'm just hoping there aren't any bugs. =)


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 1, 2004)

well damn thats not cool.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 1, 2004)

Alright, got some of mine uploaded \m/
Gotta get some better pics w/ the Universe though


----------



## macalpine88 (Nov 1, 2004)

i only have one 7  i think im going to borrow my friends camera and gets some pics though


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 1, 2004)

awesome. 

I want to take pics of my 7's in a cemetary or someplace cool..Rather than just my room..


----------



## Vince (Nov 4, 2004)

Chris said:


> To add your own, Click on User CP, edit Gallery, and you should be able to upload pics



 Alright, someone's fucking with me, there's no "edit gallery" in my profile...


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2004)

D'oh! Fixed, sir!


----------



## Vince (Nov 4, 2004)

rock. thanks Chris


----------



## Donnie (Nov 6, 2004)

I don't see the 'edit gallery' in my profile either.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2004)

I am getting old and senile. 

Everyone should have access now.


----------



## darren (Nov 9, 2004)

I added shots of my Dean EVO Special 7 this afternoon.


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2004)

A) That's a gorgeous guitar.
B) This time, and the first time I saw it, I thought "That is one cool looking set of stairs. Darren vaccums a lot."


----------



## darren (Nov 10, 2004)

The spots of kitty barf are strategeically cropped out of the photos.


----------



## Chris (Dec 5, 2005)




----------

